# Dcc



## rhenry (Aug 23, 2009)

Ok so I have just recently got back into trains after 12-15yrs. I took the kids out to the Folkston Funnel were we saw alot of trains go by in a hour. I have been looking around for more stuff to add to the set we bought 4 years ago(non DCC). When shopping I saw some Locomotives were DCC or not DCC ready. I was confused so I searched. My question is if I decide to go DCC does it have to have specific track for it or not? or will any work. I read that a non DCC locomotive will not work on a DCC track so I know they have to be DCC. Thanks is advance!


----------



## cidjackaries (Jul 23, 2008)

rheny,

Welcome back to the hobby!!. Let me see if I can answer some of your questions.

DCC Ready- Locomotive is wired to accept a DCC card and be run on a DCC layout. It currently has a *jumper installed* that will allow it to run in DC mode.

Track- DCC, DC doesn't matter as long as the track has been made in the last 10 years. (Stuff from the 1970s would not work.) For DCC the digital signal from the controller is sent to the engines to the DCC card in the engine. There is a lot of personal preferences on current track to use, I personally use Atlas code 83.

DC engines on a DCC track, they can be run on a DCC wired layout, but is not much fun. IMO.

Cost. Direct Current is cheap to set up and run.

DCC costs a bit, but you get more personal handling of the operations of your engines. 

You mentioned you have children, not knowning there ages, you might not want them playing with a engine (DCC outfitted) that could be worth over 200 bucks. DC is cheap, simple to use and simple for kids to use, (I could be wrong, I have no children yet). If you plan on going the DC route I have two railpower 3170 controllers I am selling/trading. At this point I would give them to you. 

--Cid


----------



## rhenry (Aug 23, 2009)

Cid thanks for the info!

Right now my kids are 6,3,2 if I were to get a DCC they wouldn't be playing wih it! I have realized anything that cost money don't let them play with it!! We currently have a Chessie System Rail Blaster that I bought like 4 years ago for the little one he wasn't into it so I put it up. Like I sd earlier they have become more interested in the trains now they saw the big ones in action. I think I might just stick to the DC for now because I would like to be able to take it apart and put it back together when they are done or want to play with it again. Once agian thanks for the information cleared a lot up!

Roscoe


----------



## Hamltnblue (Aug 12, 2009)

You can get a dcc starter set for pretty cheap. I wouldn't keep the kids away from it but insist on supervision when they use it.
DC track can be used for DCC but not both the same time. They use different power and control sources.
Most DCC engines will run on DC track but DC will not run on DCC. The physical track is the same but the power is different.


----------

